# Finally, my first gold watch: Cartier Tank Solo



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, today was the day! After literally years of deciding on a gold watch, I decided on the Tank Solo Large size. The watch had to be one that I could comfortably afford, yet one in which I did not feel that I was compromising quality or looks. I kept coming back to the Tank Solo, mainly because there is absolutely nothing about it that I can find fault with.

I looked at some watches, both new and pre owned, that were gold plated or gold filled. And I finally learned the difference between the two. Although it is definitely not my every day watch, I just didn't want something that was going to show any sign at all of the gold wearing through to the metal. The fact that the back is stainless steel is not an issue at all. The fact that it has a quartz movement is more of a positive in this case, as it will always be ready to be worn even if it is in it's box for a month or so.

The Tank Solo Large is IMO the perfect size for a mens Tank watch. It still has a great presence on the wrist without making a bold statement "Look at me, I'm a gold watch." At little more than 7mm it is very nice and thin.

I have always loved the shape of the Cartier Tank. I knew that this will likely be my only gold watch. I knew also that if I got a round watch I would always regret not getting a Tank. I had a stainless steel large Tank Solo, and really enjoyed it, but I always knew that I should have waited to get a gold one.

There is quite a bit of controversy regarding the quality of the leather/croco strap supplied with the watch. Personally, I find it ideal. The fact that it has the smaller croco scales is not an issue with me, and find the strap to be very pliable and comfortable. I much prefer the tang buckle to the Cartier deployment that is used on their leather straps, I could never really get used to the one on my stainless steel Tank Solo. Had I kept that watch, I was going to eventually get a strap with a tang buckle.

This really is for me the perfect mens gold watch. I can say that with confidence as it has definitely not been an impulse buy. It really did take me years to decide.

Anyway, I did quite a few photos, as I really see very few on the forums of the Tank Solo, especially the gold ones. Many thanks to Hosea on this forum, for posting his photos of the two Tank Solos that he got for he and his wife. His pics and review were a bit help also in helping me make my decision about a gold watch.

Here are my photos for now, and I plan to take a lot more in the future. I am so very glad to have a Cartier Tank on my wrist once again!

















My only gold ring. I got this in the early 70s when I was living in Finland for a few years. Lapland Gold. The watch I got also had to suit this ring, and I believe it does very well. The ring has a small diamond, and my initials engraved on it:





My first Tank Solo was a very photogenic watch, and I think in gold it will be even moreso.

Thanks for looking and reading.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations Carl, that really is lovely. I hope you enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## mikkemus23 (Nov 7, 2011)

So classical and cool, huge congrats!


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

In the dictionary of watches....The definition of a classic and classy watch is "See Gold Cartier Tank Solo"
Congrats, It is awesome!!


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

I like your Gooooolllldddd  hehehe  Great pic up  and all the best


----------



## Ferrari 312T (Feb 9, 2006)

Class class class 

Congrats

Love the blue hand. Classic design


----------



## Hosea (Mar 14, 2012)

You're welcome, Carl 

Enjoy your watch. When me and my wife wear Cartier in a wedding or other formal ceremonies, it looks very different and classy compared to so many Rolexes. No offense for Rolex fans, Rolex is one very reliable and beautiful watch, but it is very common and not "stand out" in the middle of the crowd, if you know what i mean.

Best regard,

Hosea


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

Very classy watch...congrats and ENJOY!


----------



## Raveot (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi! I am interrested in this watch but I am a bit insecure regarding the size. I have quite small wrists but from I understand,this watch is quite small and the the Tank Solo Xl quite large. Cartier states the dimensions to 34,8 27,5 mm on the Tank solo large. Does this include the crown and lugs or is it only the case without lugs and crown?


----------



## RacketBill2 (Jul 15, 2014)

This is a classic watch congratulation


----------



## ireneusz (Aug 19, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful pairing.. Congrats.


----------



## Zeus7 (Aug 7, 2015)

Impeccable pairing. Funny enough my initials are CH as well; if you're ever looking into selling I'm your man haha.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome. Looks great on you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on a lovely watch.


----------

